# checking the license expiry of Eset?



## slugger (Feb 7, 2008)

this computer that i am usin right now hs got *Eset smart Security Business Edition (NOD32)* installed

i wanted to check the expiry of its license

so i first looked at the *About* section ----nothing

then pressed F5
in the *Miscellaneous* tree there is a branch called *Licenses* Its completely blank

Updates taking place regulary -  2-3 times a day actually

but no license info

where can i find the license info?

Thanks


----------



## casanova (Feb 7, 2008)

I am also using ESET Smart Security. It is not Business Edition though.

The license expiry date is shown right after you double click the taskbar icon. It is displayed under Protection Status.


----------



## slugger (Feb 7, 2008)

right click does not bring up any menu

left click just opens up the main windows

*another updat*
a small pop-up windows again said program modules updated


----------



## casanova (Feb 8, 2008)

Ya and just on the main window is the license status. In the below screenie, it shows the expiration of license

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/9308/esetvb5.th.jpg

That pop-up should be for virus defination updates or engine updates. I am using a trial version just now, so I don't get engine updates.

If you hover your mouse over the system tray icon, you can see something like "ESET Smart Security TM 3.0.566.0 Virus Signature Database: 2857 (20080207)"

Just note this number and cross check it after you get that pop up.


----------



## slugger (Feb 8, 2008)

nopes  not there

had checked it there b4

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/6711/32551667ad2.gif


----------



## casanova (Feb 9, 2008)

Strange, from the screen shot I can see that ur virus signature database is of 21 December 2007. I doubt whether it has expired.


----------



## slugger (Feb 9, 2008)

i nkow

that is why i was asking. but i keep getting the popup say 2-3 times in the 18hrs the comp is swtiched on saying *Program module updated*

l8r when i try to update it by actually clicking on the link in the Update section it says --*Update is not necessary Databsase is current* 

just finished updating it again, look at what it is saying


*img252.imageshack.us/img252/6399/32869186mr8.th.gif


----------



## casanova (Feb 10, 2008)

This is definitely not the latest definations. I guess you were using a trial version too which expires in 15-30 days and has expired.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 10, 2008)

have you applied any crack on it?


----------



## slugger (Feb 10, 2008)

dunno

actually this computer belongs to my cousin who has asked me to keep it till he finishes relocating

@casanova
if it had expired wud it not have told me so and asked me to either enter the commercial key or uninstall it

i am also able to scan files using it

also then y the popup sayin *program module updated*


----------



## casanova (Feb 11, 2008)

It should have asked for a commercial key, but most of the anti-virus s/ws these  days would check for viruses even after the trial has expired, only the updates would be disabled. You can call it Reduced Functionality : what good is an AV without updates. 

This looks a bit fishy now. I just checked the eset website and Business Editions trial are not available for download. Ask your cousin whether he tried some cracks on it and where did he download it from.


----------

